# Replaced door speakers. Disappointed



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Probably just bad honestly, pretty cheap. I upgraded to the factory Pioneer and couldn't believe how good the sound was. Much clearer and louder. They were like $38 a piece however.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I believe that the front speaker setup is a component system. Tweeters in the A pillars and woofers in the door? From what I've experienced in the past 6 1/2" multi cone speakers don't create much bass in general, let alone with a stock head unit.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

my guess is the speakers arent matched with the head unit.

i had the same issues with my F250. upgraded speakers and it was meh, upgraded head unit and it was MUCH better all around.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Probably just bad honestly, pretty cheap. I upgraded to the factory Pioneer and couldn't believe how good the sound was. Much clearer and louder. They were like $38 a piece however.


Link? Maybe my issue was that the stock speakers impedance is 2 ohms and the new speakers are 4 ohms.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

I can’t find any speakers on crutchfield that are 2 ohms. They’re all either 3 or 4. My budget is less than 200.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

cruze991 said:


> Link? Maybe my issue was that the stock speakers impedance is 2 ohms and the new speakers are 4 ohms.











2011-2015 CRUZE PIONEER FRONT DOOR SPEAKER NEW GM # 95949143 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2011-2015 CRUZE PIONEER FRONT DOOR SPEAKER NEW GM # 95949143 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I noticed they were almost twice as heavy as the stock ones that came out of the doors.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> 2011-2015 CRUZE PIONEER FRONT DOOR SPEAKER NEW GM # 95949143 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2011-2015 CRUZE PIONEER FRONT DOOR SPEAKER NEW GM # 95949143 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


How was the installation? Is it $34 for one speaker or does this include 2


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

cruze991 said:


> How was the installation? Is it $34 for one speaker or does this include 2


$34 per, they popped right out and the new ones popped right in, they have a metal clip. Most time was spent taking the door plastic off.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> $34 per, they popped right out and the new ones popped right in, they have a metal clip. Most time was spent taking the door plastic off.








Amazon.com: ACDelco 95949143 GM Original Equipment Front Door Radio Speaker: Automotive


Buy ACDelco 95949143 GM Original Equipment Front Door Radio Speaker: Speaker - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




Are these pioneer? I just want a faster delivery to get these **** speakers out lol.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

cruze991 said:


> Amazon.com: ACDelco 95949143 GM Original Equipment Front Door Radio Speaker: Automotive
> 
> 
> Buy ACDelco 95949143 GM Original Equipment Front Door Radio Speaker: Speaker - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


Looks like it


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Looks like it


Did you replace the rears as well? Can’t find those anywhere just the fronts.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

cruze991 said:


> Did you replace the rears as well? Can’t find those anywhere just the fronts.


Nope.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

They really arent bad. If you are looking for 2 ohm check out some jbl speakers. I have the pioneer system and think it's pretty good overall for a stock system. I've built a baffle to replace the 2 6x9s with 2 jbl 10s that are 2 ohm, 92 db/2.83v, and can handle free air/infinite baffle. I have a thread on it. Will be buying subs sometime.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

-loki- said:


> They really arent bad. If you are looking for 2 ohm check out some jbl speakers. I have the pioneer system and think it's pretty good overall for a stock system. I've built a baffle to replace the 2 6x9s with 2 jbl 10s that are 2 ohm, 92 db/2.83v, and can handle free air/infinite baffle. I have a thread on it. Will be buying subs sometime.


I ordered the pioneer speakers for the fronts. I was able to find pioneer rear speakers as well. I hope it works.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Install some dynamat while your in there.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Just ordered this https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01KZ5X7KO?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image hope this will fix the rattling in my passenger door.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

-loki- said:


> Install some dynamat while your in there.


maybe that’s why mine sound so good. I did that as well right after I got my car. Each door. It’s as quiet as a Cadillac going down the road.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> maybe that’s why mine sound so good. I did that as well right after I got my car. Each door. It’s as quiet as a Cadillac going down the road.


So its night and day difference with the road noise ?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Diamond193 said:


> So its night and day difference with the road noise ?


yes, but to be fair I also got new tires around the same time. Those rock hard Michelin’s didn’t help.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I’m gonna just flex and say I make systems using OEM speakers.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Dynamat does wonders. Ever drive a car with no interior? I have.. its loud... real loud. Even worse with a wicked hangover... oh to be in my 20's again


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Just an update. Replaced the speakers with the pioneers and I’m really satisfied. Sounds much better than the stock or the kenwoods.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Thx for the update. I really like mine and figured they would work for ya.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Thx for the update. I really like mine and figured they would work for ya.


Really appreciate the recommendation. I probably would’ve just put the stock ones back in if you didn’t mention the pioneers.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FYI:

The SQ Car Audio Thread V2 
No Splicing, Amplifier and Subwoofer Tutorial
Factory Headunit sound quality Dropped with Aftermarket AMP , Speakers & Sub
Aftermarket headunit installation troubles
Post in thread 'How-To: Replace door speakers'


----------

